
Coronavirus expert says he knows when the virus 'will burn itself out' - Alex3917
https://www.yahoo.com/news/coronavirus-expert-says-knows-virus-204850255.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
This is the first positive news I have read about the virus in a while. Let's
hope it's true. Thanks for posting.

